# API Bettafix question



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello,

I haven't had a betta that has had some type of bacterial infection yet (a miracle to be sure) after caring for them for 5-6 years. I just got a male that had some white cotton fuzz at the bottom and figured he'd be fine with some new water since none was present on him yet. He's doing great still: eating, swimming, active. He's just got a spot of fuzz on one of his pectoral fins.

I was wondering how well bettafix worked and if it would harm my betta. I didn't have good results with the last betta medicine I used and it nearly killed my old betta. This time I figured I'd ask some opinions first before using it.

Thanks!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bettafix is a watered down version of melafix, which harms the organ bettas use to breath air from the surface, so it isnt good to use it very often.


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

So, what would be better to use (if anything) to make sure that the fuzz doesn't continue to grow. I haven't put him in his large tank that has been set up because I don't want to infect the tank. He's in a small little betta cup now until he gets better.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have had better luck with aquarium salt.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

^ What she said. Maybe try doing 1 teaspoon a gallon of aquarium salt, pre mixed in another container for ten days? You need to do 100% water changes daily for that treatment, but because he's in what he came in you should be doing 100% daily on that size cup _anyway. _Do the salt treatment for no more than ten days


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok, I'll go pick some up. I've been cleaning his water daily anyways in the cup. Thanks for the information.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

keelybambi said:


> Ok, I'll go pick some up. I've been cleaning his water daily anyways in the cup. Thanks for the information.


Remember that the container he came in probably isnt a gallon, so maybe do _half_ (or less if the container is _really_ small) a teaspoon rather than a full teaspoon.


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm guessing it's maybe a quarter gallon tops, so I'm going to do a little less than a 1/4th of a teaspoon just to be safe. I think I'll add some of the aquarium salt to the rest of my tanks too. It's pretty good for a preventative for some common diseases right?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No, *dont* add it to other tanks. It should only be used when a fish is actually ill and in a quarantine container. It doesnt work as a preventative, the fish will get immune to the salt over time, so when you _do_ need it, it wont help. Also, it simpy isnt good for the fish's body. That is why it's only used for a max of ten days.


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to know, I hate all the conflicting messages from various people in fish stores. I have found most of the information on this site pretty good. Thanks again.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you all agree that aquarium salt should not be used as a preventative? I've been tossing in a pinch after every water change. I guess I'll stop doing that now...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think everyone agrees.


----------

